# Zebra Danio Pregnant!? HELP!



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Zebra Danio Eggs? HELP PLEASE!*

I have 8 Zebra Danios in a 10 gallon tank and one seems to have a fat stomach likes it's carrying eggs. I'm no expert on how tell or not. Is this fishing carrying eggs? If so, how to get her to lay them? I would like to keep any fry that survive. I've heard your suppose to keep them in another tank with a male, and that they spawn in the early morning...I also know they eat their eggs, which I would like to keep and raise...But how do I do all this? Please help! Thanks!

I know this isn't the best picture, but its so hard to capture them because they move so fast, and my other camerae is men't to be a video camerae so it doesn't have a flash. Sorry


----------

